# Virualbox (OSE) on 2.6.28 kernel

## Geralt

Hi,

can anybody confirm that virtualbox-ose-1.6.6 (i.e. stable) is not working with the 2.6.28 kernel?

And does anybody know if the 2.0.6 release does?

Geralt.

----------

## ecroy

Can't comment on the stable version but 2.0.6 is working just fine under 2.6.28 kernel.

----------

## Geralt

 *ecroy wrote:*   

> Can't comment on the stable version but 2.0.6 is working just fine under 2.6.28 kernel.

 

Thanks, I've switched now to 2.0.6 and everything is working, but I don't have any graphics/images in VirtualBox (the GUI), is this because I'm using OSE? With 1.6.6 OSE I had nice images everywhere.

----------

## SDNick484

I'm using OSE and 2.0.6 in 2.6.28, and my GUI works fine.  Make sure your USE flags are correct, mine are, "additions alsa python qt4 -headless -pulseaudio -sdk".  I get sound through ALSA in my Windows guest, haven't tried pulse.  

I am having an issue with USB, I added the line "none  /proc/bus/usb  usbfs  auto,busgid=445,busmode=0775,devgid=445,devmode=0664  0  0" to my /etc/fstab (based on 445 being the GID of plugdev, and reading the VirtualBox 2.1 User Manual), but it doesn't seem to help.  The user running the app is in both usb, plugdev, and the VirtualBox groups, but none of it seems to make a difference.  Any ideas would be appreciated.

EDIT:

D'oh!  On further searching I came a cross this thread which explains OSE doesn't provide USB support yet (confirmed here.  I guess that means it's binary time for me).  :Sad: 

----------

## Geralt

Alright, I've got it running now.

----------

## schorsche

Hi, 

how do you guys get virtualbox up and running? There is no "VirtualBox" executable in my /usr/bin

I installed virtualbox-ose-2.0.6. 

Do I need any additional tools to install in order to get the gui?

I do not have an image so far, so how do I create it? 

When I run VBosSDL it complains about the vboxdrv kernel module not being loaded. Is there virtualbox-support in the kernel? (2.6.23-gentoo-r :Cool: 

Many thanks for any hints

----------

## Geralt

 *schorsche wrote:*   

> Hi, 
> 
> how do you guys get virtualbox up and running? There is no "VirtualBox" executable in my /usr/bin
> 
> I installed virtualbox-ose-2.0.6. 
> ...

 

Yeah, you need the qt4 use flag to build the guy, then you can run 'VirtualBox' (aka. the gui).

----------

